# Good socks vs Cheap socks



## SKooT1027 (Jun 6, 2008)

I was just wondering how important more expensive socks are vs typical dress socks. For example, I have a pair of nautica socks on today. Not sure what they're made of, but I think they're like 3/$10. 

The reason I ask is two parts. First, is that my dress shoes seem to smell after a while. I've learned it was bc I was over wearing them and didnt use shoe trees. I'm hoping changing that will fix some of it. The other reason is that my feet just start to feel funny, like they arent breathing properly. I was wondering if better socks would help.

I've had a pair of AE Berglands for a little over a year, and just picked up some Johnston & Murphy Ainsworth Pennys (i believe thats the name) last night bc my old brown shoes were garbage. They're a looser fitting loafer, yet still my feel dont feel like they breathe well, which is why I suspect the socks. It's just hard to spend $10+ on a pair of socks if it doesn't really matter.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

Chintzy 3-pack cotton socks tend to wear away and lose elasticity quickly IME. I have a few pair that are quite good and I wish I knew what brand they were.
Wool is better IMHO. Breathes better, wears better, doesn't fade. I have a pair of Gold Toes that must be a decade old and a fairly new pair from Neiman-Marcus that exhibit heel pilling/wear at a somewhat excessive rate. 

All the shoes you mention have rubber soles, which do not breathe like leather soles. I find rubber soles to cause a heat/moisture problem by day's end in warmer weather


----------



## SKooT1027 (Jun 6, 2008)

chatsworth osborne jr. said:


> Chintzy 3-pack cotton socks tend to wear away and lose elasticity quickly IME. I have a few pair that are quite good and I wish I knew what brand they were.
> Wool is better IMHO. Breathes better, wears better, doesn't fade. I have a pair of Gold Toes that must be a decade old and a fairly new pair from Neiman-Marcus that exhibit heel pilling/wear at a somewhat excessive rate.
> 
> All the shoes you mention have rubber soles, which do not breathe like leather soles. I find rubber soles to cause a heat/moisture problem by day's end in warmer weather


Interesting point on the soles. I got the Berglands before I knew much about shoes (still dont know much to be honest), and just got the J&M's because I needed a pair for today, comfy, looks good and not too expensive since I was paying retail prices. I plan to pick up a pair or two of leather soled shoes in the very near future.

Are there any popular places for socks people recommend on the forum?


----------



## LanceW (Jun 2, 2009)

Wool socks will wick the moisture away and dry sooner than cotton socks. I believe switching may help alleviate some of the issues you are facing.


----------



## hcivic91 (Aug 29, 2006)

I walk a lot, 2-7miles a day in addition to regular around the office walking. And my feet perspire as much as the next guys, yet my shoes smell nearly as fresh as new, seriously. I attribute this to a couple of things. First and foremost, clean feet. Second, proper shoe maintnence(trees, rest, etc.). I typically wear very thin an inexpesive socks both cotton and wool neither of which have any impact. I know its a bit of a delicate topic but: odor = moisture + bacteria. I know there is little I can do about moisture so I am sure to keep my feet very clean. 

Good shoes help as well. Full grain leather breathes better both through the upper and though the leather sole. I can easily tell whether I've got leather sole shoes on by the temperature and comfort of my feet, at rest.


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

For me, "cheap" socks would be something like Gold Toe. They wear pretty well and are perfectly serviceable.

As far as sweating and odor, everybody is different; some feet react better in poly, some in cotton, some in wool, etc.

But you're right that wearing them every day and no trees will wear them prematurely.


----------



## Ay329 (Sep 22, 2007)

I agree as to the Gold Toe recommendation...I've found them durable but they loose their color quickly

Alexander Kabbaz wrote some excellent articles on quality socks about 1.5 years ago...search this forum and you'll find the excellent discussion


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I've been wearing Gold Toe socks for years and find them to be an excellent trade-off betwem quality and cost. 

Cruiser


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*High-end socks, as with High-end shoes,*

generally are chosen because of style, not economics. I don't wear $1000 John Lobb or Gaziano&Girling, but I do wear C&J handgrades and Ben Silver socks. As long as I can afford Ben Silver cotton or wool, I would never wear Gold Toe. Nothing against them if that is what you like, but I don't. Just as I don't care for Allen-Edmonds etc.


----------



## rwjones (Jan 29, 2009)

I posted a thread a while back regarding high-end socks. The consensus is that they're just not worth the money.

The fabrics for which you pay the most - cashmere, for instance - are often the ones that wear out the quickest. And cashmere socks can't even be laundered at home!

I agree that the premium paid for socks is for style, not substance. I love striped socks (see my blog, link below, for a description of my love affair with striped socks) but refuse to pay $18 a pair from the Jermyn St. guys.


----------



## Mazama (May 21, 2009)

*Don't get me started...*

IME good socks are the absolute key to enjoying quality footwear and I never compromise sock materials, quality, fit.

IMO the only suitable sock material for comfort in hot, cold or in between temperatures is wool, preferably modern merino wool that's not cut with too much cheap synthetic except to provide snug tops and shaping in the instep and ankle. IMO cashmere is worthless for socks, alpaca socks are comfortable and washable but wear out quickly and I would never wear cotton socks (the source of lots of foot health and comfort problems) of any quality for any reason. I still wear a thin coolmax, silk or thin wool liner with heavy boot socks but that may be more habit than anything else since modern top quality merino socks can go without them.

Once I find a brand and model I like I get several pair in just a few basic colors (those who like argyles, fancies, etc. can't relate to this). I always wear the same socks with the same shoes (preferably socks worn or bought when the shoes were initially sized). By limiting colors and styles I can effectively replace lost or damaged socks by  cannibalizing my stock.

Thinner or thicker socks than shoes/boots were fitted for will make the fit and comfort unacceptable. If you need to fill out a loose shoe a bit wear a thin coolmax, silk or wool liner invisibly under your dress sock.

Sock wrinkles cause blisters, sore spots and fit/comfort issues. Modern socks with shaping to hold them snug against you arch and ankle are fantastic. IME those baggy Adler wool socks that were  di rigueur with Weejuns in the '60s were awful to wear and wore out quickly in the heels (not helped by Bass' loose heel fit).

Finally, as a former shoe salesman who took pride in fitting shoes properly, it appears to me from the photographs on this site that quite a few people are wearing the wrong size shoe or a last that doesn't match their foot volume or arch length. In such instance shoe fit/comfort issues can sometimes be mitigated by altering sock thickness or style.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^So you are saying that you too, are a fan of GoldToe(!)?  {Disclaimer: As a fan of GoldToes, I buy almost no other brand (at this point), except for my OTC argyles. GoldToe's OTC argyle designs really suck!}


----------



## Dr. François (Sep 14, 2008)

SKooT1027 said:


> Are there any popular places for socks people recommend on the forum?


I've had great luck with all Nordstrom branded wool socks I buy at Nordstrom Rack (outlet).


----------



## bbcrock (Feb 13, 2009)

Remember that most brands are known for two or three products and purchasing, let's say, Ralph Lauren Polo socks should not suggest that they are the top socks to buy in the same way their polo shirts might be the top polo shirts to buy. There should be no expectation of higher quality in items that aren't part of a designers regular line of products.

I bought a 4 pack of Gold Toe socks in the fall and as of today only 2 of the 8 socks remain, the others all developed serious holes and I threw them away. I swore off Gold Toe after those socks.

I bought several pairs of Robert Talbott socks for $8-10 per pair in March. Those socks hold up extremely well. I am not sure they're really "worth" $10 per pair (or heaven forbid the $29 per pair list price), but they're the best socks I've owned so far and given time I will forget that I paid $50 for socks.

I later bought a 4 pack of brown Kirkland brand socks at Costco just to increase my ability to wear brown shoes and while I haven't worn them heavily, I found they're holding up better than the last pack of Gold Toe socks.

I regularly scour ebay for Pantherella, Marcoliani and Robert Talbott socks, but I'm seeing more people wishing and hoping for a big sale than someone literally starting the socks at $1 and letting the market decide that they're $10 socks.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

I've had mixed experiences, at best, with Gold Toe socks. They seem to lose their color _very_ quickly, for one thing.

I've had much better experiences with Falke and Pantharella socks, and with Neiman's house brand. The Falkes (OTC) are the most comfortable, with a very wide elastic/stretchy bit at the top that holds the socks up without binding; those socks that use smaller/thinner stretchy bands have to make them tighter in order to get the same grip.


----------



## Politely (May 8, 2008)

I used to wear cotton Gold Toe socks, but pursuant to some recommendations here on a prior post, I picked up wearing Smartwool with light cushion and haven't looked back. At the end of the day, my feet are dry instead of clammy and the padding makes a difference in comfort. The only downside is the cost, about $12-13 a pair. As for wear, these are sturdy socks, but it depends a bit on the shoe. Some of my shoes cause quite a bit of piling/wear, at least initially, and other shoes don't impact the socks at all. I should mention that the cushioning does make a bulkier foot, so on my closer fitting shoes, I wear the non-cushioned variety.

As for losing color and the like, for both Gold Toe & Smartwool, I put my socks into the wash inside out - that helps quite a bit.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

A few months ago I grabbed a handful of Merona (Target's house brand) socks. 70% mercerized cotton that can be had at 2 pair / $5. They've held up quite well with regular wear.


----------



## 82-Greg (Apr 13, 2008)

Oder in the shoe is a result of moisture, which attracts bacteria. Solve that with proper rotation (at least one day of rest) and cedar shoe trees. If the shoes aren't on your feet, have your shoe trees in them. Significantly prolongs the life of the shoe and improves the quality of your efforts to shine the shoes. The can be had for less than $20 and can last a lifetime.

Another factor that contributes to foot odor is the use of artificial fibers in your socks. Artificial fiber retain odors. Small quantities (10-20%) aren't really a problem. Socks made entirely of nylon or rayon or any of the myriad other artificial fibers all retain odors. Natural fibers (silk, cotton and wool) breathe. I always wear high-quality, OTC, wool socks. They breath much better than cotton, which merely absorbs water. Wash them in cold water and air dry in the presence of a breeze (to prevent stiffness). Do not wear them by themselves and they will last longer than cheaper brands IME.

Personally, I have been very satisfied by Mr. Kabbaz's products and services--albeit they are expensive. However, you get what you pay for. You can also get good quality socks off of Sierra Traders, Neiman Marcus Last Call or Nordstrom's Rack. On-line you can find them from Howard Yount.


----------



## AscotWithShortSleeves (Apr 12, 2009)

Wool is incredible stuff. I've had wool Wigam hiking socks that lasted 10 years! And that's with washing them in the machine. Most people into long-distance hiking use polypropylene liners with wool outer socks.


----------



## hellomarty (May 9, 2009)

*My socky experience*

I used to get the gold toe packs at Costco. The ones I got about 6 months ago haven't fared well. Shrinkage was bad, faded quickly. 5 months and I was shopping for something else.

I am finding Polo brand socks pretty good. Even better, they were on clearance at Macy's. 

Hugo Boss I purchased at Nordstrom's Anniversary sale last year are pretty durable also. Some are starting to give in at the calf, but hey, it's been almost a year. I wear each pair about once or twice a week.

Hope this helps.


----------



## From Vancouver (May 24, 2009)

I enjoy socks, so I do not hold back much there. I wear some lovely cotton socks in the summer, and wool socks in the winter. All different kinds of colors and patterns. They compliment my shoes very nicely and I hold them equal to my suits, shirts and ties - no weak points allowed.

It should come as no surprise that I wear my pants hemmed on the shorter side. I wonder if there is a link between how much value a person places on socks and their pant length.


----------

